# Screw and pins, roller rod.



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Does anyone have any spare screw and pins or know where to get some. It's the screws that hold the roller into the eye. I've looked online and at a few hardware stores with no luck.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I just Googled it, here is the link for AFTCO, if your's are a different brand just Google the manufacturer.

http://www.aftco.com/spare-parts.htm


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Call the Rod and Reel Depot in Pensacola or The Rod Room in Orange Beach. I know Rod and Reel Depot had them in stock last time I was there.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

It's a custom rod I bought and doesn't appear to be aftco so I'm not sure of the brand. And I'll try rod and reel depot on way tomorrow thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Ron moved to his house from Rod N Reel. Send him a pic he'll probably know what it is.
8911 Fowler Ave.
458-0428
Ron Trine

just south of Nine mile rd...


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah its behind lowes, I went to him a few months ago and had him freshen up an international for me. Thanks though. He does good work


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got some used rollers and parts if Ron can't help you.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Half Hitch in Destin can get them or may even have them. I lost a couple of retainer screws...after that I got some low grade Loctite and put on all of the retainer screws.


----------

